# Discussing home networking - What does your network look like?



## Aquinus (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks for a completely irrelevant topic sparking some discussion on what kind of routers everyone has and of course I had to be the asshat to point out to @OneMoar that my "router" was bigger since a "my router is bigger" pissing contest started occurring and I had to jump in. Not to say we should continue that here, but I am curious how everyone has their networks setup.

When I say this, I mean to ask the following:

What do you use for a gateway/router?
What does your network topology look like?
How many devices and what kind of traffic do *you* need to worry about? (local and external)
...and one of the best questions of all, why did you do everything the way that you did and what would you or are you going to change in the future about it?
I'll be answering these questions about my own network shortly but, I wanted to get the ball rolling. For people who can put their words to posts faster than I can.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 14, 2014)

Dynalink rta1046vw adsl2+ wifi G VOIP router (wifi disabled. its old, but the modem works well on my old phone line. same era tech i guess) DMZ'd to a TP link WDN3600 GigE, wifi N600 dual band router w/ USB ports that i use as an FTP server.

Only other notable thing is a buffalo QVL quad bay NAS modded to include the transmission torrent server, which i use a windows program (or android app, remotely) to remote control. All media is played back via PC's or android over samba file sharing - 1080p playback over wifi works well.

Network is set up with WAN speed limits set by the TP link router, so that no one group (my stuff, waifu to be's stuff, guests/unclassified) can get past 60% of the upload or download speeds, meaning both of us need to be aggressively downloading or uploading before any stuttering and delays can occur on the network. Torrents run on a schedule, slow during the day (approx 30% network speed) and 60% at nights.

Laptops, phones and tablets use the 2.4Ghz band and congest it up nicely, with my file server and gaming PC being excluscively on the 5GHz band, achieving 19MB/s thanks to some crappy aluminium foil reflectors.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 14, 2014)

Active:

Modem: Arris cm820a
Router: Cisco Meraki Z1
Managed switch:  D-Link DGS-1210-10P (PoE)
Access points: Cisco Meraki MR12/2 x Aruba RAP109s

WLAN adapters: Amped Wireless ACA1, Netgear A6200, Edimax AC600, RalinkRT5390 WLAN,Atheros AR5007EG, Intel Pro 2200BG, Realtek RTL8188CE


Inactive:
Routers: Amped RTA15, R20G, Netgear WNDR4500V2, WGR614v9
Access points: Dlink DAP260
HomePlug: Netgear (too lazy to look, Amped PLA2


----------



## Kursah (Sep 14, 2014)

Mine is very simple... Asus AC66r handles Gb lan, 1 WAN, and 2 WiFI. My workstation is also set to be the media share server. I have a local/home WiFi not broadcasted, and a local WiFi that is broadcasted but is limited to what can be viewed and bandwidth used. The AC66r has great range...I have a huge back yard and have signal all through it...sure an AP would make the signal stronger...I'm usually down to 1-2 bars at the far end. My modem is provided my Charter..and it does it's job. 

I let the standard firewall rules for the AC66 take place...haven't used a different firmware for more thorough management yet. Hoping to snag a SonicWall someday in the future for when sh!t gets real!

For now I have a very basic setup that's easy to manage, and so far is pretty solid. My main workstation, PS3 and test bench are all using the switch ports on the router. Laptops, Nexus 7 and upstairs PC (her's + kids) on internal WiFi. Cell phones on external WiFi...along with guests. 

I do plan to rewire the house for more Ethernet options, and installing a Gb switch in the future to assist with this option. I also plan to try a DDWRT firmware and explore the deeper QoS and Firewall rulesets. At this point I'm sooooo much happier compared to my POS Belkin router (I may use it as an AP at some point though). Overall so much more simple than the networking projects I do at work. Though the stuff I play with at work I wish I could afford! Right now I'm minimizing power usage as my hours for work have been cut due to college. So not much for upgrading or new toys until next summer sadly. 

I do plan a NAS/Ubuntu Server in the future. Contemplating messing around with a homebuilt PF-Sense router next summer too...more for the experience.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 14, 2014)

I've just got a router from virgin media using fibre optic straight to main pc, and Laptop, mobiles etc 2.4ghz connected via wireless for home network.

Im wanting to set up a NAS or similar so i can DLNA/stream to all devices around the apartment without main pc being on. Also thinking something like chromecast plugged into all TV's so i dont have to always plug the laptop via hdmi, which is PITA! ATM just got a shared folder on the main pc with all devices streaming from it.

Also got mobiles linked via bluetooth to my pc which can be loaded straight to the network folder, which is ideal for photos etc.

edit: picked up a cat6 10gbit cable yesterday, coming from cat5e and there was no difference (1m)


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 14, 2014)

Motorola SB612
Netgear WNR3500L + DD-WRT
Cat 6 everywhere


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 14, 2014)

Motorolla SB6141
Asus RTN-66U with 15DBI antenna's running DDWRT


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 14, 2014)

Before you read anything, remember I live in a house that was built in 1901. Wiring wasn't exactly in mind when they built it.

Alright, so my setup is a work in progress. It's a temporary arrangement until I can redo some Coax and add some CAT6 and design a closet for telecom and server equipment. As it stands, I need to have my modem in my living room which requires everything else be there as well as it is the only good Coax jack in the apartment (super PITA).

My setup right now (as a tree):

Modem: Motorola SB6141
Multi-purpose Gateway server: Mid-tower with a Phenom II 960T quad-core, 1x1Gbps WAN, 3x1Gbps LAN (non-switched, dedicated ports).
Linksys E4200 : Serving 2.4Ghz & 5Ghz Wi-Fi
Panasonic TV (Netflix and DLNA)
Xbox 360 (Games, DLNA)
All wi-fi clients.

Netgear AV500 Gbps Powerline Adapter pair
My tower



There are only a couple wi-fi clients. The laptop my wife uses, her tablet, my phone, and my laptop (which I almost never use at home). My tower has an AE2500 adapter in it, but there is no Linux support, so I fall back on the powerline adapter for Linux.

A little bit of explanation about the gateway/router.
It's got a quad-core, 4Gb of ram, an 80Gb drive, and 3x1TB drives in RAID-5. It has two onboard PCI-E network adapters and two ports I added from a dual-port Intel 1000 Pro PT PCI-E card. It's doing everything because I don't have the space in my current configuration to have more than a single headless tower for wired access to the network (WTF! I know!). For this reason it serves, in addition to your typical network services like DHCP, Firewall, and VPN, I have a RAID in the box for storage, as a result Samba and miniDLNA are running on the gateway for access to that data. I use it for large downloads (to avoid wi-fi and powerline) to take full advantage of my 119mbit download. I also have a DNS server running locally for local names and caching to speed up DNS requests which allows me to restrict all incoming and outgoing DNS traffic and my iptables config are just as strict for external connections. I also do some development on it from time to time. I haven't found that any task I throw at it to slow down network performance (yet) so I don't worry about it.

I do this all because I don't have any wires and I don't want to put everything in my office. My i7 tower, plus AC (in the summer), plus air purifier makes a lot of noise and I don't need more machines in here to add to it. So *just* running wires alone won't cut it. I need a closet dedicated to telecom for at least my apartment and the attic which has yet to be finished (but already has the *extra *(something like 115v 4x30A circuits IIRC) circuits to wire in power when that does happen. So my first idea was to make a closet in the attic, problem solved! Except I don't know how the rest of it will be done and I don't want a random closet that would happen to end up being poorly placed with respect to the rest of the attic. So that puts off the possibility of putting a closet in the attic (but not running wires through the floor) which would open up the possibility of the basement.

The problem is getting the wired network from the basement up here. The most direct and open way to get it up here is not a short path (considering it's going from the basement to the attic). The benefit is that the basement is always cool but never leaks, great for hardware. The bad side is it requires running potentially considerably more wire and investment in expensive technology to accommodate the run length (fiber for the link from the basement to attic to serve a switch for the attic and second floor.)

So there are no easy fixes for me. I need to do some designing.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 14, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Managed switch:  D-Link DGS-1210-10P (PoE)


What do you use the PoE for? Do you have VoIP and some network-powered phones or do you power remote switches with it or something along those lines? I've been debating starting an asterisk server to start a "home phone" and something like that would be in my future if I wanted some physical phones without a power adapter. Granted, that's all contingent on me making my network sane.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 14, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> What do you use the PoE for? Do you have VoIP and some network-powered phones or do you power remote switches with it or something along those lines? I've been debating starting an asterisk server to start a "home phone" and something like that would be in my future if I wanted some physical phones without a power adapter. Granted, that's all contingent on me making my network sane.



Powers and connects the access points.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Modem: Not Sure, whatever Comcast gave me. 105/25 Connection

Router: ASUS RT-N66U  w/ TomatoUSB Installed and provides 2.5 and 5.0GHz Wireless N for bottom half of my house
Linksys E3000 w/ Tomato USB providing 2.5 and 5.0GHz Wireless N for top half of my house also acting as a wired switch
Samsung CLP-315W Printer
Office Computer

Xerox Phaser 8560 Network Printer
Rosewill 8-Port Gigabit Switch
Media Server
Work Cloud Backup Server
500Mbps Powerline Adapter
LivingRoom HTPC via Powerline adapter
Second Bedroom Media Box(XiosDS) via Powerline Adapter

TP-Link 8-Port Gigabit switch
Main Rig
Bedroom HTPC



Wireless Devices, connection varies depending on location in the house: 2 Laptops, 2 Smart Phones

All the connections are wired gigabit, except the powerline connections.

The Linksys E3000 was my original router, but it didn't cover the whole house very well.  My connection comes into the basement, so the router lives down there.  I could connect to the E3000 on the upper level of the house, but the connection quality was poor.  So I bought the RT-N66U to replace the E3000.  I could have actually just used the RT-N66U since its signal was strong enough to reach the top level and give a good quality connection.  But I figured I had the E3000 so I might as well use it as an access point an switch upstairs.

The two ports were both given to me for free as review samples.  They replaced a Linksys 8-Port gigabit switch(which had a super noisy fan) and a 5-Port Rosewill gigabit switch.

Future plans?  None really.  I could upgrade to wireless AC, but with so few devices actually taking advantage of it, I don't really see much point.  Though I am thinking about upgrading the powerline adapters to the new 1000Mbps ones that are coming out.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 14, 2014)

*What do you use for a gateway/router?* Netopia 3341 (I think) ADSL gateway + D-Link DGL-4500 router
*What does your network topology look like?* Router is at the center of the house with a desktop and two printers plugged into it.  There's a 50-75' cable going to my room which has a Netgear 8-port unmanaged gigabit switch (can't be arsed to fetch the model).  All cable is CAT6 UTP or CAT6 FTP.  There are two up to six computers plugged into the switch.  There's generally four wireless devices (two phones, two computers).
*How many devices and what kind of traffic do you need to worry about? (local and external)* Since there are no SSDs here and the fastest hard drive RAID is ~100 MB/s, I can't really saturate my local network.  The bottleneck is definitely the internet coming into the Netopia gateway (3 mbps / 384 kbps).
*...and one of the best questions of all, why did you do everything the way that you did and what would you or are you going to change in the future about it?* Necessity and the router's CPU has crashed a few times so it needs to be replaced sooner or later.


----------



## ZeDestructor (Sep 14, 2014)

*What do you use for a gateway/router?* Dell Optiplex 980 running pfSense inside ESXi for routing. A selection of 4 different ADSL2+ modems get used as, well, modems. The Broadcom and, rather shockingly, Ralink modems seem to be the most reliable down here in Australia...

*What does your network topology look like?* Router sits next to my desktop, on top of Netgear's GSM7352S 48-port Layer 3 switch. Said switch has had it fans swapped for much quieter ones. From the switch, cabling goes round with LACP to ESXi and desktop, and plain old gigabit for various access points (all 802.11ac at this point) and devices that have an ethernet port. Really, if it has an ethernet port, it gets plugged in. I also have a VLANs configured for when I need to poke a slow modem to find it's status (without unplugging/disconnecting from the internet) as well as development networks for assignements and stuff from uni.

*How many devices and what kind of traffic do you need to worry about? (local and external)?*
LAN: Main laptop is all-SSD, and desktop is a combination of SSDs and RAID0 HDDs. Oftentimes I complain to friends on IRC about the lac of 10Gbit ethernet at sane prices.
WAN: still woefully limited to 18/1 (CURSE YOU ABBOTT & TURNBULL!)

*...and one of the best questions of all, why did you do everything the way that you did and what would you or are you going to change in the future about it?*
pfSense inside router: because I could, and hell, good learning experience for ESXi
LACP: why the hell not/because I could. A box of CAT6A next to a 3/4 empty 48-port switch gives you the strangest ideas/justification...

48-port switch: I needed more ports (just in my room, I need ports for modem, desktop, 2 laptops, ESXi box) and I got an epic deal on that particular switch second-hand
Multiple access points: place is large enough we need more than one. And they work as switches so my housemate can have his laptop wired in if needed.

*Future plans?* Possibly get one of the new Linksys 48-porters... 48-ports of shiny, shiny fanless silence.... According to the datasheet....


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 14, 2014)

BTW I do have two VLANS one main and one for guests. 

wired only guests get designated ports on the switch that are configured for guest VLAN only.


----------



## Frick (Sep 14, 2014)

Netgear WNR2000 or something and that's it. Connected to my wall which goes to an net owner switch or something.

Fun fact - in a previous apartment Nortons network map thing picked up everyone connected to the net switch, so I could get the IP adresses for all my neighbours.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 14, 2014)

APARTMENT HELL!!

Yikes can't they like... VLAN or somethin'???


Or like..use some isolation shiizit???


----------



## ZeDestructor (Sep 14, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> APARTMENT HELL!!
> 
> Yikes can't they like... VLAN or somethin'???
> 
> ...



You assume they know what VLANs are to begin with, and that their switch supports it...


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 14, 2014)

Well if they don't they need to fire the network engineer!!


----------



## hat (Sep 14, 2014)

My modem is some type of Arris DOCSIS 3.0 box. Linked to it is my ASUS RT-N66R. I got that router as a sort of no-nonsense overkill solution to lag issues we were having with their crappy modem router combo. It's just ethernet cables here and there and mixed wifi n/g supporting whatever devices we have. I should check up and see if I can switch it to n only...

There's 4 computers, 2 phones, 2 ps3s, a ps4 and some other handheld stuff (vita, not sure what else) going on...


----------



## Disparia (Sep 14, 2014)

WD came out strong with 4 models then decided that home networking wasn't for them. It's not a bad unit by any means, but there haven't been any improvements or fixes since mid-2013 so I've started looking at other units. I've seen remixedcat mention the Meraki Z1 before and I'm considering purchasing it at some point in the future.

The USB storage is there simply because when you go to enough conventions you end up with a lot of flash drives and they can be possibly useful plugged in or not useful at all in my desk drawer.

Wiring is all Cat5E that I did years ago when I had a D-Link DGL-4300. Partially in-wall, but there are some runs on the roof and walls. Network kit:


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 14, 2014)

A TWG870TS Modem+Router+Switch+Wireless, where I then run 3 ethernet cables to my 3 machine. And that's it. ,

Can't use the wireless right now, else my phone would be using that.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 14, 2014)

Motorola SB6121 Surfboard Modem (I own)
Netgear WNDR4300 router
Gaming rig is hard wired specs under avatar
HTPC is hard wired and serves as a NAS specs under avatar
HTPC in bedroom connected with a TP Link TL-PA511 Kit Powerline adapter


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 15, 2014)

Jizzler you will like the z1. Let me know before you get itcsince you need to pre-config it since its cloud configged.

Airspeed is the cheapest PayPal accepting retailer and cdw if you have a cc. Got mine for 160 inc 3 yr cloud software lic.


----------



## natr0n (Sep 15, 2014)

Since my modem died I'm using this rented all in 1 unit.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 15, 2014)

Here is my setup in tree form cause I am too lazy to make nice graphics like jizzler. It is not very sophisticated but the idea is everything inside the network runs on the gigabit routers for best media server performance.  Edit: fixed

ActionTec MI424WR-GEN2 (FIOS 75/35) 5x 100/100mbit
- LG 55in LED HDTV Smart TV
- D-Link DIR-655 Router
- Trendnet TEW-633GR 5x 1 GB (This uses two ports because one is setup for bridging with the D-Link
- Desktop
- Office Printer​- 8x 1 GB unmanaged Rosewill (the one Teckie has and recommended. It works great for $35 )
- 4 TB Qnap NAS (Media Files)
- Media Server
- VM Host( VPN, PVR, Development)
- Office computer​- WLAN
- 2 ipads, 2 smartphones​


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 25, 2014)

Boy, my posts seem to kill threads...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2014)

no one wants to anger the rhino.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 25, 2014)

This is what I have.

Charter ISP 30MBPS DOCSIS 3.0 with GIG port

Router:
Intel Core2duo E4500
2x1Gb DDR2 667
Intel PCIx Dual GIG NIC

Switch:
Dlink 8 Port GIG switch Unmanaged

OS:
IPCop Firewall/router

AP
TPlink 300MBPS Wireless N
Trendnet 300MBPS Wireless N


----------



## Kursah (Sep 25, 2014)

I have upgraded my network a tad...a couple of weeks ago, Newegg was having a sale so I replaced my slowly failing WD black 1.5GB HDD with a 2TB SSHD for $95 and found a TP-LINK 1Gb 8-port unmanaged switch. I do plan to purchase or acquire a managed switch at some point and play with VLAN and what not. I've been playing with Asterisk at home because my IP Telephony course is pretty weak thus far. So here's my layout:

WAN:
   Charter 30Mbps Cable Modem (Might be the same as brandon's) with 1Gbps port.

Router:
   Asus AC66r Router (Been an excellent router! the most recent firmware upgrade resolved issues between the modem and router after a loss of power where the router had issues pulling an IP address)

LAN:
   > 1GB to TP-Link 8-port 1Gbps Switch
      > My workstation
      > Denon AVR1613
      > PS3
      > Bench connection for diag/repair/new builds.

WiFi:
   >2.4 and 5GHz on a single broadcast WiFi SSID for now. Can have 6 seperate WiFi networks with factory firmware.
      > Android and Windows phones.
      > Tablets
      > Laptops
      > Nintendo Wii
      > Brother 2270DW Printer (may change over to LAN since it's a mere 3ft from the switch, but this printer has been the best WiFi printer I've ever dealt with...professionally and personally...)
      > Vizio 32" TV (upstairs, not doing wiring runs in this place...yet..)
      > Her and the Kids' workstation
      > Samsung BluRay player

I do plan to have a file server in-place by next summer (when I have $$$ again), not sure if it'll just be a NAS or a more fully featured server to play around with. I do know that I will pay around with both Ubuntu/Zentyal and Server 2012 R2. Though I feel I'll settle on Ubuntu from what my research has led me to believe for my needs. My WiFi range is excellent with this router, even on a shelf in the basement I can reach both ends of my pretty sizeable back yard without issues or the need for an AP. That makes me happy! Sure it's not as-fast-as 5Ghz a few feet away...it's fast enough for streaming, music, enough for me to do that and do homework on my laptop.

All cable is CAT5E, I terminated about half of the wiring to make custom lengths for my short runs. Nothing crazy since I live in a rental atm. Very basic network, but has been rock solid once I replaced that crappy cheap Belkin router with the Asus beast.


----------



## ZeDestructor (Sep 25, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Boy, my posts seem to kill threads...



Not very many people care about their networks outside of proper, old-fashioned, baremetal sysadmins who design and build their networks rather than just contracting out...



brandonwh64 said:


> This is what I have.
> 
> Charter ISP 30MBPS DOCSIS 3.0 with GIG port
> 
> ...



What are you using on your router? pfSense?


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 25, 2014)

My network is a mess, because my neighbor is an ISP =)
There is a managed switch, connected to uplink. On one link there is a network server/web server, while another 1Gbps port is connected to OLT, which is connected to two ONU terminals(one for me and another one for the neighbors), which are connected to two unmanaged switches. One switch is connected to my wireless router(crappy TP-Link TL-WR841N) and to my Cubietruck(wired), which serves as an UDP proxy (temporary fix for laggy IPTV)+File server+Print Server+Whatever Server.
Within the wireless network live such monstrous creatures, as 3 laptops, 2 desktops, 1 iPad and who knows how many Android phones.
Fortunately there is only 1 ethernet cable running through the house, the rest is hidden in the attic and in the garage.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 25, 2014)

@ZeDestructor 

He has it listed under OS, looks like IPCop, never used it but have heard of others using it and liking it.

http://www.ipcop.org/

It appears that it can do routing and firewall, http://www.techradar.com/us/news/networking/how-to-build-your-own-router-915419.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 25, 2014)

Unknown Comcast cable modem 25Mbps, connected to ASUS RT66U.  

Modem, Vonage and Router plugged into 600vah UPS

Hard cable to primary PC (5 ft from router)
50' cable snaked under carpets to diningroom, where 2nd PC resides ( lolz )
Wireless 2.4Ghz or 5Ghz "n" used for laptop and smartphones (and guests), and security camera.

This coming Monday, I'll have Xfinity 1 installation scheduled, with a comcast modem (105 Mbps), phone and unknown wireless capability (I'm praying for AC)


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2014)

Figured i'd spice this thread up with my sexy networking gear

Mai Waifu did not like the idea that children could reach cables and such, and disguised my doodads:






Modem -> router
NAS/torrentbox -> private TS3 server





How i get 21MB/s over my wifi with foam, foil, and tape:


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 25, 2014)

Modem: some type of Motorola from Charter
Router: Linksy's E3000 with 5 LAN ports and dual-band 2.4Ghz/ 5Ghz Wi-Fi (sitting in the center of the house)

-Modem cabled to Router.  (Gigabit LAN speeds throughout the house)
-One Cat5 cable to 4-port switch that serves up the HTPC; another Cat 5 to youngest son's PC and his X-box360 (run under carpet)
-One Cat 5 to 8 port Linksy's switch (50' run under carpets and around door frames), which is attached by seperate Cat 5's to File/Media Server; My PC in specs, and my Fiance's PC.

The Wi-Fi serves 2 smart phones, and fiance's laptop and Suface 2.


----------



## ZeDestructor (Sep 25, 2014)

Kursah said:


> @ZeDestructor
> 
> He has it listed under OS, looks like IPCop, never used it but have heard of others using it and liking it.
> 
> ...



Seems I am blinder than usual today...

Looks interesting and Linux-based... may give it a spin at some point.. the joys of VMs where I can happily do everything without touching a single cable.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 25, 2014)

ZeDestructor said:


> What are you using on your router? pfSense?





brandonwh64 said:


> This is what I have.
> 
> *OS:
> IPCop Firewall/router*


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 25, 2014)

The Tenda switch was a necessity because the router only has 10/100 connections.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 25, 2014)

The only thing I don't like about FIOS is that you have to use their router.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 26, 2014)

@Easy Rhino It looks like you might have killed the thread again....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thats the good thing about my company I work for (and bad thing). The good is we offer a static IP address that is public and you use whatever router you want since all services are coming through a ONT. The bad is that if you do not get a static host then you are behind our NAT and if you put a router on your end then you will be double nat'ed. This is a nightmare for PS3/Xbox gamers.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2014)

double NAT sounds like a nightmare. thank god every decent ISP here in aus offers a static IP for free, and we can use any modem we want.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 26, 2014)

I would love a static ip but FIOS residential does not offer it. However, it being fiber I rarely get a new IP even if the ONT loses power. 

So a side question... fios advertises that they will match upload bandwidth with download bandwidth for free. I have the 75/35 plan and it is awesome. I was looking forward to 75/75 but it turns out the ONT box they installed several years ago cannot support anything higher than my 75/35 plan (that seems BS to me.) and I need to pay $100 for a new box installation if I want the free bandwidth upgrade. Does that seem wrong to anyone else?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2014)

seems dodgy to me, but if you think of it as a $100 upgrade to 75/75... worth it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 26, 2014)

Mussels said:


> seems dodgy to me, but if you think of it as a $100 upgrade to 75/75... worth it.



Yea, it is just a one time fee and it means down the road I could upgrade to even faster speeds... I don't know....


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Yea, it is just a one time fee and it means down the road I could upgrade to even faster speeds... I don't know....



for $200, i'd kill you and steal that internet for myself. just sayin. costs me $50 a month for 6Mb/0.8Mb


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 26, 2014)

Mussels said:


> for $200, i'd kill you and steal that internet for myself. just sayin. costs me $50 a month for 6Mb/0.8Mb



well that is what you get for living on an island in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> well that is what you get for living on an island in the middle of nowhere.




we WHERE getting 100/40 to every residential address, until the gubmint changed parties and they've tied it up in red tape "nah, 20/1Mb is fine for everyone... dont be silly" (hint: i'm on that 20/1 plan. our copper phone lines are garbage)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 26, 2014)

Mussels said:


> we WHERE getting 100/40 to every residential address, until the gubmint changed parties and they've tied it up in red tape "nah, 20/1Mb is fine for everyone... dont be silly" (hint: i'm on that 20/1 plan. our copper phone lines are garbage)



How in the hell do you allow your government to have a say in bandwidth ?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> How in the hell do you allow your government to have a say in bandwidth ?



previous government wanted to avoid a US style monopoly by ISP's and telcos, and roll out a country wide, government owned fiber network. every house upto 100/40, every business 1000/100 (or above for upload), even regional areas fixed LTE services guaranteed 25/2

new gubmint says "we can do that, faster! cheaper!" and was apparently doing lots of drugs, because they've just stopped the rollout dead in its tracks and seem to think 'leaving shit as it is' is the same as an upgrade.

I think we're the only first world country where the average internet speed as DEcreased each year.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 26, 2014)

Mussels said:


> previous government wanted to avoid a US style monopoly by ISP's and telcos, and roll out a country wide, government owned fiber network. every house upto 100/40, every business 1000/100 (or above for upload), even regional areas fixed LTE services guaranteed 25/2
> 
> new gubmint says "we can do that, faster! cheaper!" and was apparently doing lots of drugs, because they've just stopped the rollout dead in its tracks and seem to think 'leaving shit as it is' is the same as an upgrade.
> 
> I think we're the only first world country where the average internet speed as DEcreased each year.



I know this is off topic but that is another great example of why government should never be in charge of rolling out anything, let alone a network. I will take my corrupt ISP monopolies in the back pockets of politicians any day over government bureaucrats who have no incentive to do anything accept get reelected.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 26, 2014)

Mussels said:


> for $200, i'd kill you and steal that internet for myself. just sayin. costs me $50 a month for 6Mb/0.8Mb



isn't your mobile speed faster (LTE 34mbps or somethin like that) ???


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> isn't your mobile speed faster (LTE 34mbps or somethin like that) ???




the rest of the world calls 4G and LTE the same thing, only the USA got that one screwed up. our LTE is 100Mb/40Mb, but so expensive its not worth using. $10 for 250MB on that network (the NBN rollout was meant to provide LTE to houses at the same price as fiber, but that got canned too)


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 27, 2014)

there's 4G wimax (sprint) shit then there's 4G wimax other shit then there's LTE. That's how the carriers did it. 

Yep they screwed it up.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 27, 2014)

WNDR3800 Router
Cisco Dog Penis edition Modem
Ethernet For ME....Wireless 5Ghz, and 2.4Ghz for all the peasants


----------



## ZeDestructor (Oct 16, 2014)

Mussels said:


> the rest of the world calls 4G and LTE the same thing, only the USA got that one screwed up. our LTE is 100Mb/40Mb, but so expensive its not worth using. $10 for 250MB on that network (the NBN rollout was meant to provide LTE to houses at the same price as fiber, but that got canned too)



Ah, hello fellow Australian resident. If you could give your government the boot and put just a less incompetent one in it's place, most of us would be thrilled.


----------



## Frick (Oct 16, 2014)

Mussels said:


> Figured i'd spice this thread up with my sexy networking gear
> 
> Mai Waifu did not like the idea that children could reach cables and such, and disguised my doodads:



You can't even measure the time it takes for them to penetrate that fortress.

EDIT: And subsequiently reconfigure it into shivs.


----------



## xvi (Oct 16, 2014)

4 mile wireless shot to work down to something I picked up at a recycler for $5 running DD-WRT, 802.11n with Tx output boosted.
Frontier DSL AIO. Slow speeds, but reliable.
Manual port failover between the two.
Five port unmanaged Netgear gig switch to two servers, two desktops.

I wish I could show everyone our work network map. In Washington State, it touches BC, Oregon, and Idaho. Links EVERYWHERE.


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Oct 20, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Thanks for a completely irrelevant topic sparking some discussion on what kind of routers everyone has and of course I had to be the asshat to point out to @OneMoar that my "router" was bigger since a "my router is bigger" pissing contest started occurring and I had to jump in. Not to say we should continue that here, but I am curious how everyone has their networks setup.
> 
> When I say this, I mean to ask the following:
> 
> ...



I think the picture shows it good enough.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 23, 2014)

i have an Arris TG862 modem with wifi (turned on for upstairs wi fi) and have a TP Link WDR 3600 router in my basement connected by a 75' ethernet cord to the modem.  Router is used for wi fi downstairs as the signal from the modem is too weak to stay connected.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 24, 2014)

I've actually changed my setup a bit, because the firmware that the ISP delivered with the multifunction modem was a bit too limited.

So now it's:

Outlet -> Modem -> RT-N56U -> TV-box and Switch -> Computers.

And my phone uses wifi from the N56U.


----------

